# {NY Post} Milos Vujanic Wants To Be A Sun Next Year...



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Complete Article 




> In the rains-it-pours department: former Knick point-guard-of-the-future, Milos Vujanic, told European reporters he wants to play for the Suns next season because his Serbian buddy, Zarko Cabarkapa, is on the club. Vujanic's agent had indicated to The Post that Vujanic was leaning toward staying in Italy another season.


-Petey


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

What a confusion... first Milos says he wanna stay here another year, then that he wanna go there.... I have the feeling it will be inpossible to say his future until the end of this summer.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

This could be fantastic news.. I heard Mike Tirico say he wanted to come over next year during the Sac/Phx game on ESPN, but I dismissed it as common Tirico jibba-jabba..


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> What a confusion... first Milos says he wanna stay here another year, then that he wanna go there.... I have the feeling it will be inpossible to say his future until the end of this summer.



magnus everyone already told you in the other thread about what Milos meant when he said he wants to stay in italy. of course he is not gonna say that he wants to leave for the nba as soon as the trade was made, he still has a job and will get a lot of people angry at him if he says something like that during the season. i dont know the italian law, but if he says anything that could look like contract tampering, he can get himself in big trouble.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

this is amazing news for Phoenix, even if Barbosa continues his hot streak, Milos will be Phoenix's Dajuan Wagner.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> magnus everyone already told you in the other thread about what Milos meant when he said he wants to stay in italy. of course he is not gonna say that he wants to leave for the nba as soon as the trade was made, he still has a job and will get a lot of people angry at him if he says something like that during the season. i dont know the italian law, but if he says anything that could look like contract tampering, he can get himself in big trouble.


If he said this, he would make people in italy mad, but it in not tampering. How is it tampering? The Suns are not telling him to come over (or the article does not say that). A player can say whatever he wants. How many times when Webber and Kidd were FA did reporters ask about their plans? Obviously they gave a broad broad answer not to upset anyone... but if it was tampering and against laws, why would reporters even ask the questions? And they don't ask it once but often...

-Petey


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> this is amazing news for Phoenix, even if Barbosa continues his hot streak, Milos will be Phoenix's Dajuan Wagner.


Though we haven't seen Wagner at 100%, I would hope that Milos is a much better PG-type than Dajuan.. Wagner is almost exclusively a two guard, even at his height.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Yesterday Milos scored 34 points coming from the bench in a double OT loss (114-118) against Panathinaikos

His statline

34 minutes

34 points

2/2 2FG

8/13 3FG

6/9 FT

4 rebounds

3 assists

2 steals

4 TO


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> Yesterday Milos scored 34 points coming from the bench in a double OT loss (114-118) against Panathinaikos
> 
> His statline
> ...


In this match , Panathnaikos pg was jaka lakovic (1978 , 6'0 , slovenian) :

40 minutes
29 points
3/5 2fg
4/8 3fg
11/13 FT
3 rebounds
3 assits
2 steals
4 to

pretty the same no? 

Pozzeco , bologna's PG , played 31 mn , so i don't even know how long did Vujanic play the point. Anyhow , we all know that he is a rather good shooter (2.5/6.9 > .367% 3pt% in the italian league).But 2.7 TO for 3.1 assits are not really convincing.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> In this match , Panathnaikos pg was jaka lakovic (1978 , 6'0 , slovenian) :
> ...



forgot about this thread. but



> i dont know the italian law, but if he says anything that could look like contract tampering, he can get himself in big trouble.


like i said, i do not know the italian law, things could be 180 degrees different from american/canadian regulations towards talking about future plans.

and ballstorm, in europe they count assists differently in that players will usualy end up with fewer assists than they would if measured in the same way NBA does. Plus he is coming off a foot injury that he was hoping would be healed by the game vs Panathinaikos.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> 
> and ballstorm, in europe they count assists differently in that players will usualy end up with fewer assists than they would if measured in the same way NBA does. Plus he is coming off a foot injury that he was hoping would be healed by the game vs Panathinaikos.



thanks for the class red-bandit , but being european , i'm not ignoring this particularities . Italian lega A assists stats are low , that's ok . but you can still analyse this numbers . And what do they told us? they told us that 2.7 t.O are not fancy and and that an assist/turnover ratio of 1.14 is not smashing. In euroleague? 2.1assists /1.8 t.o > 1.16 . And as you know , eruroleague's assists stats are not as low as italian's. Anyhow , Vujanic is a good player , with tremedous scoring abilities. but he is not yet a real playmaker and not even truly reliable defensively. (remember lakovic's 29 pts?).


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> Yesterday Milos scored 34 points coming from the bench in a double OT loss (114-118) against Panathinaikos
> 
> His statline
> ...


I saw that fantastic game!!!
Vujanic played always the SG... When Poz was out Delfino took the ball.. Anyway Milos was fantastic... Demonstrated quickness on the shot, good dribble... He was great... Unfortunately he fouled out in the second OT... and the team was too young..to resist... there was Belinelli (17years), Mancinelli(20), Fultz(21), Prato(24), Lorbek(19)....
Anyway this was a great game for the young Bologna. Milos was a real leader... At the end had always the ball in his hands...and took the responsability... Anyway he is not playing as a playmaker.....but he has the skills... he can pass, and has an incredible ball handling..the profile af a shoting point guard..
Anyway Lakovic made a great part of his points at the end with Milos out... he made tons of Free throws... Anyway the referees were awful... they made bad decisions...


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Just a note about Vujanic's game (not this one, but overall), during the Euroleague, he plays much more like a SG, or like Magnus said, a shooting PG. But when he plays for the national team, he plays much differently, dishing assists instead of 3's.

I think he'll be able to mold these two players to create his NBA image. But I think he'll want to keep shooting, as do the Suns ofcourse with those stats, so maybe he is destined for the 2. Works out great because in my mind... Phoenix needs a good 2.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> in my mind... Phoenix needs a good 2.


Is Vujanic better than Johnson? I don't know enough to presume he isn't, but the way JJ has been playing since the trade I'd be hard pressed to agree with that statement..


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> Is Vujanic better than Johnson? I don't know enough to presume he isn't, but the way JJ has been playing since the trade I'd be hard pressed to agree with that statement..


I definitely agree with this statement. What can he do defensively in front of a player such like ..well..Ray Allen? Bonzi Wells?..(just not to say Vince or Kobe). (butchery). he may struggle in front of many good PG too ,defensively.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> I definitely agree with this statement. What can he do defensively in front of a player such like ..well..Ray Allen? Bonzi Wells?..(just not to say Vince or Kobe). (butchery). he may struggle in front of many good PG too ,defensively.


W/ JJs playmaking ability, I'm sure Milos wouldn't be asked to be a pure distributor w/ the Suns. They seem to both be combo guards; versatility is always welcome.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Another incredible game by your Milos..He scored easily 31 points against Zalgiris..After the injure he started to play like Jordan He can take a shot in every situation, with super quick release... He made the Jordan move of the shot(the one against Utah and Russel) from the 3p line may times.. He often uses that move.. He handles wonderfully... It seems pretty clear he is not the ideal guy to run an offense. He is an Iverson type of player.. First i was a bit caoutios but now I'm in love with Milos These last 2 euroleague games he showed to be ready to be an Nba star... I can compare him to Tony Parker, but is bigger, has by far a better shot, and passes a bit better...Tremendous guy... 
Maybe I'm too exicted about the last incredible games, but I'm sure Phenix made a steal to NY.. Milos is ready to make 20 p in the league.. and taking important shots(thing that is doing here)... And don't be worried about the 3p range, because he doesn't shot near the line of Europe... but at least 3 feet behind... and without problems... he often face the opponent, disorients him and shots on his face...WHAT A GUY!!! 
Deserved hype!!!!


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow looking at his stats he should be the best 3 point shooter in the league


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joe Johnson #2</b>!
> Wow looking at his stats he should be the best 3 point shooter in the league


The stat is not everything... the thing that impress is how easy he can hit a shot... he shots with a super release and in every situation: placed, off the block, after the dribble... 
I think only Macjauskas can compete with Vujanic, anc maybe can also win... but I think Milos is by far a better overall player.


----------

